# se rendre compte - accord au passé composé



## Gollum

Bonjour, 
J'aimerais savoir pourquoi le participe passé du verbe "se rendre compte", ne fait pas l'accord avec le sujet dans la phrase suivant: " Leurs parents étaient furieux quand ils se sont rendu compte que leur apartement avait été campbriolé"

Ce que j'ai appris, c'est que "se rendre compte" est traité comme un verbe essentiellement pronominal, donc, il va s'accorder avec le sujet. Donc la phrase devrait lire "ils se sont rendus compte" n'est pas? 
Merci Beaucoup.


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

il n'y a pas d'accord.

regarde ici:  http://blogfrance0708.canalblog.com/archives/2007/11/28/7056884.html

M.H.


----------



## Paquita

Gollum said:


> J'aimerais savoir pourquoi ...


 
... parce qu'avec un verbe pronominal on suit la règle de l'auxiliaire "avoir". 

Cela revient donc à dire = ils ont rendu compte *à* eux-mêmes : il n'y a pas de cod placé avant l'auxiliaire avoir, donc "rendu" reste invariable.

On trouve le même principe avec = ils se sont succédé = ils ont succédé l'un à l'autre/ l'un a succédé *à* l'autre = pas de cod

Attention, l'accord avec le sujet se fait avec l'auxiliaire "être", pas avec l'auxiliaire "*s*'être" !!!!!


----------



## itka

"se rendre compte" n'est pas un verbe essentiellement pronominal.
On peut parfaitement "rendre compte à quelqu'un de quelque chose"...

Pour le reste, voir l'explication de Paquita !


----------



## geostan

Ou plus simplement, le COD du verbe rendre est "compte" et il suit le verbe. Chaque fois qu'un COD suit son verbe, quelle que soit sa nature, le participe reste invariable.

Chers!


----------



## Sigolin

Bonjour!
Je ne sais jamais si on doit accorder le verbe lorsqu'il fait partie d'une expression comme se rendre compte.


----------



## MaitreSoda

Bonjour (et désolé pour le déterrage de topic)

La source la plus complète sur le sujet que j'aie pu trouver est celle-ci. On y apprend notamment que malgré toutes ces règles, *se rendre compte* reste une exception puisque quelle que soit la situation, "rendu" ne s'accorde jamais.


----------



## Maître Capello

MaitreSoda said:


> *se rendre compte* reste une exception puisque quelle que soit la situation, "rendu" ne s'accorde jamais.


Oui, bien sûr, puisque dans cette expression, _compte_ n'est jamais pronominalisé et suit toujours le verbe !

Cela dit, j'aimerais attirer votre attention sur le fait que plusieurs grammairiens, comme Grevisse et Hanse, sont favorables à l'accord systématique du participe passé avec le sujet quand l'auxiliaire est _être_, que le verbe soit pronominal ou non…


----------



## MaitreSoda

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, bien sûr, puisque dans cette expression, _compte_ n'est jamais pronominalisé et suit toujours le verbe !
> 
> Cela dit, j'aimerais attirer votre attention sur le fait que plusieurs grammairiens, comme Grevisse et Hanse, sont favorables à l'accord systématique du participe passé avec le sujet quand l'auxiliaire est _être_, que le verbe soit pronominal ou non…



Tout à fait, je pense également que cela éviterait tant de confusion. Le lien que j'ai fourni cite d'ailleurs Hanse (dont l'éloquence me plaît beaucoup, soit dit en passant) en début et fin de page sur ce sujet.


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Cela dit, j'aimerais attirer votre attention sur le fait que plusieurs grammairiens, comme Grevisse et Hanse, sont favorables à l'accord systématique du participe passé avec le sujet quand l'auxiliaire est _être_, que le verbe soit pronominal ou non…


Voilà qui me surprend.
Loin de moi l'idée de remettre en cause la science de Grevisse, mais cette option me semble difficilement défendable.

Je trouverais par exemple assez étrange d'écrire _elle s'est blessée les bras_, puisque le COD de _blesser _est _le_s _bras _et pas _elle_.
Et ce serait encore pire en pronominalisant le COD : _elle se les est blessée_ .
Comment justifier un accord avec le sujet, dans une telle phrase ?


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Je trouverais par exemple assez étrange d'écrire _elle s'est blessée les bras_, puisque le COD de _blesser _est _le_s _bras _et pas _elle_.
> Et ce serait encore pire en pronominalisant le COD : _elle se les est blessée_ .
> Comment justifier un accord avec le sujet, dans une telle phrase ?


L'étrangeté de la chose ne repose que sur sa rareté actuelle… Quoi qu'il en soit, je poserais la question inverse : pourquoi ne pas justifier l'accord avec le sujet puisque l'auxiliaire est _être_ et que c'est l'accord normal dans ce cas ? En outre, l'usage était de faire cet accord encore au XVIIe avant que cet ahuri de Malherbe ne vienne y mettre son grain de sel…


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, bien sûr, puisque dans cette expression, _compte_ n'est jamais pronominalisé et suit toujours le verbe !


Et quand bien même, ça ne changerait rien !



Maître Capello said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, je poserais la question inverse : pourquoi ne pas justifier l'accord avec le sujet puisque l'auxiliaire est _être_ et que c'est l'accord normal dans ce cas ? En outre, l'usage était de faire cet accord encore au XVIIe avant que cet ahuri de Malherbe ne vienne y mettre son grain de sel…


Et avant le XVIIe ? En fait l'usage va dans tous les sens, et ce depuis la naissance du passé composé. On peut d'ailleurs se demander pourquoi l'auxiliaire est _être_ dans ce cas…


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Et quand bien même, ça ne changerait rien !


Effectivement puisque _compte_ est toujours au (masculin) singulier… Où avais-je donc la tête ? 


CapnPrep said:


> Et avant le XVIIe ? En fait l'usage va dans tous les sens (avec quelques arrêts plus ou moins prolongés)…


Disons plutôt que l'usage n'était pas établi, mais qu'il y avait une nette tendance à faire l'accord avec le sujet…


----------



## tilt

CapnPrep said:


> On peut d'ailleurs se demander pourquoi l'auxiliaire est _être_ dans ce cas…


Tout à fait !
Je m'apprêtais à dire que tout bien pesé, puisque dans _elle s'est blessé les bras_, ce n'est pas _elle _mais bien _les bras _qui sont blessés, il serait plus simple et plus logique de dire_ elle se les a blessés_.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Cela dit, j'aimerais attirer votre attention sur le fait que plusieurs grammairiens, comme Grevisse et Hanse, sont favorables à l'accord systématique du participe passé avec le sujet quand l'auxiliaire est _être_, que le verbe soit pronominal ou non…


Sans aller jusqu'à cette solution radicale, on pourrait déjà commencer par simplifier les règles d'accord les plus tordues:

- pour les verbes pronominaux, parler de *complément d'objet*, qu'il soit direct ou indirect
On aurait donc: _ils se sont aimés_, mais aussi _ils se sont succédés, ils se sont plus_... que le pronom soit COD ou COI
Et on admettrait donc aussi: _elle s'était proposée de nous aider_

- supprimer la distinction entre un participe suivi d'un infinitif "à sens actif" ou "à sens passif"
On aurait donc: _elle s'est vue mourir_ mais aussi _elle s'est vue décerner le premier prix_

Au minimum, il pourrait s'agir d'une tolérance, la graphie traditionnelle restant admise pour ceux qui veulent s'en tenir à la règle classique.

De toute façon, si on ne change rien, l'usage finira par faire changer les choses tout seul (mais sans doute de manière anarchique). Aujourd'hui déjà, si vous appliquez strictement la règle en écrivant _Elle s'était proposé de nous aider_, neuf lecteurs sur dix vont croire que vous avez commis une faute.


----------



## itka

Je suis bien d'accord avec toutes vos dernières remarques, mais que pouvons-nous y faire !  (question purement rhétorique...)
L'évolution se fera et elle _sera_ anarchique, rien d'autre à espérer... d'ailleurs, Chimel a raison, il y a déjà de nombreux cas où je me demande si je dois respecter l'orthographe, au risque que la majorité pense que je me trompe !


----------



## Cris :*)

Maître Capello said:


> Cela dit, j'aimerais attirer votre attention sur le fait que plusieurs grammairiens, comme Grevisse et Hanse, sont favorables à l'accord systématique du participe passé avec le sujet quand l'auxiliaire est _être_, que le verbe soit pronominal ou non…


 
Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si l'usage a fini 





Chimel said:


> par faire changer les choses tout seul (mais sans doute de manière anarchique).


 depuis 2009  Une seule et unique règle à employer existe-t-elle à présent?

Merci :*)


----------

